# Empire builder pictures



## Faraz (Apr 4, 2007)

by train from chicago to seattle ( 46 hours ), then local train/bus to

Vancouver, BC and Portland Oregon. Flew back red-eye flight from

Portland. Total trip was just 4 days.

http://picasaweb.google.com/fhussain44/EmpireBuilder


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice photo set. Thanks for posting the link. The Builder is a great ride across an interesting section of the country.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for linking/posting your pics. I'm doing the Builder west-east soon, and it was nice to view in advance some of the sights I'll be seeing. A question for anybody: How's the ride in a lower-level roomette? Never had one before (but do this time), and I guess the closest thing I've experienced was a Viewliner room. Previously I've only used the lower level for a shower (while stopped), exiting for a smoke, and briefly for photography.

Also, in one pic caption, "Community" was an interesting way to describe the dining car arrangements. I call it eating with strangers, but either way it's fine with me. Only one bad time, when an older couple said not a word to me or each other, and only talked when ordering (Silver Meteor, D.C. to Jacksonville). After that awkward experience I always take a book to the dining car, just in case.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 5, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Thanks for linking/posting your pics. I'm doing the Builder west-east soon, and it was nice to view in advance some of the sights I'll be seeing. A question for anybody: How's the ride in a lower-level roomette? Never had one before (but do this time), and I guess the closest thing I've experienced was a Viewliner room. Previously I've only used the lower level for a shower (while stopped), exiting for a smoke, and briefly for photography.
> Also, in one pic caption, "Community" was an interesting way to describe the dining car arrangements. I call it eating with strangers, but either way it's fine with me. Only one bad time, when an older couple said not a word to me or each other, and only talked when ordering (Silver Meteor, D.C. to Jacksonville). After that awkward experience I always take a book to the dining car, just in case.


Whooz - if you are interested, here are the pictures I took on the EB from a couple of years ago. *EB Pictures*


----------



## AlanB (Apr 5, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> A question for anybody: How's the ride in a lower-level roomette? Never had one before (but do this time), and I guess the closest thing I've experienced was a Viewliner room. Previously I've only used the lower level for a shower (while stopped), exiting for a smoke, and briefly for photography.


About the same as the ride in an upper-level roomette, but with a little less sway and less people walking by your room. On the other hand, you'll hear more track noise down there and the view isn't quite as good.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 6, 2007)

AlanB said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > A question for anybody: How's the ride in a lower-level roomette?
> ...


Aloha

Alan described the ride, as it struck me, on the coast starlight. If you want to see my pictures, from the Empire Builder Go Here.

Also enjoy MrFSS pictures mentioned earlier, they are excellent.

Eric


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 6, 2007)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Alan described the ride, as it struck me, on the coast starlight. If you want to see my pictures, from the Empire Builder Go Here.
> 
> Also enjoy MrFSS pictures mentioned earlier, they are excellent.
> ...


Another fine set of EB pics. Thanks (mahalo, is it?).


----------



## Dakguy201 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great pics guys


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

One of your pics is labeled "Amish" but looking closely looks like the man is wearing a cowboy hat and boots.


----------

